# Newborn arching his back and crying whats wrong ?



## jenandwill (Apr 18, 2012)

My 7 day old baby is normally a very sleepy baby and is only really awake for a few hours a day other then when he wakes for feeds and changing but tonight he had been qinging and crying more than usual and when i pick him up to cuddle him he arches his back and pulls his legs right up.. i have winded him so he doesnt have wind what could be wrong with him ? x


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

Our DD did this and it turned out to be reflux. A combo of zantax, avoiding trigger foods (chocolate, onions, caffeine for us), and time got us through. I also spent many nights in the recliner keeping her upright. Don't feel shy to ask your doc for help.


----------



## Choose2Reuse (Feb 27, 2012)

My DD did that when she had gas--especially the back arching. I have to avoid eating a lot of stuff (onions & garlic, anything sour, nuts, most fruit) or else she gets gas.

Our pediatrician could tell she was gassy by tapping on her tummy in a special way (we figured it out by the passed gas, but she was double-checking). It's worth asking!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Sounds like tummy gas... youcan gently 'bicycle peddle' the legs while baby is on his back to help move it along.


----------



## eknuckles (Nov 25, 2011)

Baby could also need to burp (or poop)! If my baby didn't need to burp but was arching her back I would hold her over a bowl and low and behold- she would poop right into it. Hope things get better, don't stress yourself (easier said than done, I know).


----------



## loobop (Jan 28, 2005)

yes, for our DD it was gas. We laid her on her back and bent her legs up, holding her calves together and gently but firmly rotated her legs in a clockwise motion. More often than not she would release quite bit of gas, no doubt it felt good to get it out! At first it felt like she was resisting, but then she went with it. I never found out if there was a culprit as far as what I was eating, but have heard other mamas say they def. noticed that was a problem for them. Have you eaten anything different in the day or two prior to this starting? Also 7 days old is still very young. Good luck mama!


----------

